
Google buys AR glasses company North - Deinos
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/30/21308281/google-north-focals-glasses-purchase-acquire
======
sleepyxuras91
Thought I already Hurd about this when I saw the title but the article is from
June upon checking it.

